# A Couple Of Questions On A Seiko 7s36



## PCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, as posted previously I have just got a new Seiko '5' 7S36 which I am delighted with it, but have the following questions.

(I would post a picture if I could work out how) but it is on this link ***

Anyway to the questions.

1. The bracelet is just a bit too loose and if I take out a link its just a bit too tight, I would like to keep a stainless steel bracelet and would like to know if anyone has any suggestions on a replacement that perhaps has a more fine adjustment.

2. What sort of accuracy can one expect from it (automatic, 23 jewel movement). It seems to be about 6 seconds a day fast (which seem OK to me), is that good/bad/normal for this movement ?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PCook said:


> Hello, as posted previously I have just got a new Seiko '5' 7S36 which I am delighted with it, but have the following questions.
> 
> (I would post a picture if I could work out how) but it is on this link ***
> 
> ...


You should be able to do fine adjustment on the clasp. As for the accuracy, +6 secs a day is fine, mine probably 12 to 15


----------



## PCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Parabola said:


> PCook said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, as posted previously I have just got a new Seiko '5' 7S36 which I am delighted with it, but have the following questions.
> ...


No the clasp does not have any fine adjustment (I think I know the type you mean an old Casio watch I have you can move one of the clasp ends up and down a series of holes, but this Seiko does not have that and I cant see any way of adjusting it)

Thanks for the comment on accuracy.


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice example!

1) As previous. There should be three positions for the bracelet end within the clasp.

2) +6 is pretty good. You could experiment with leaving it in different positions overnight. I believe "crown down" on its side slows them down a bit. Worth a try just out of interest.

M

Posts overlapped, just read your reply re the clasp bah!


----------



## PCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Mikesl said:


> Nice example!
> 
> 1) As previous. There should be three positions for the bracelet end within the clasp.
> 
> ...


On your comment (2) thats interesting as it seems to gain most of the six seconds while its off overnight. I thought that was perhaps because it got colder not being on my wrist. If I leave it on overnight it seems to only gain about 1-2 seconds over a 24hr period. I have been leaving it on its back (face up) but I will try it on its side (crown down) to see if that slows it down as that might compensate. (I will also experiement with other positions as it would be great if it compensated for the overnight gain, which would make it even more accurate  )


----------



## PCook (Jan 22, 2009)

Just out of interest, laying it on the crown (on its side) does slow it down a touch, only seemed to gain about 2 secs this way rather than 4-5 on its back (which is an improvement)


----------

